# 3- HYPOS' .....ONE DAY



## N2TORTS (Apr 30, 2013)

You don't see this happen too often....











....woo hoo ! 
two different gene lines for Hypo ....pretty neat~o .. eh?

JD~


----------



## wellington (Apr 30, 2013)

They look like they don't want to come out. No,no, you can't make me hatch yet, I won't leave this little bit of shell left They are beauties.


----------



## sendie (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## TommyZ (Apr 30, 2013)

I nominate JD to be promoted to Lord of all Torts, lol...really cool bud.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome,Is all I can say .


----------



## MikeCow1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Too cool!


----------



## pam (Apr 30, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 30, 2013)

Neat~o!!!


----------



## Andrea M (May 1, 2013)

They're amazing, you must be very proud!


----------



## shanu303 (May 1, 2013)

they are really cute and the pics are just amazing!!


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 1, 2013)

So amazing!


I was a Tortoise before!


----------



## kathyth (May 1, 2013)

I can't imagine how proud you must be!


----------



## mightymizz (May 1, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2013)

You seem to be having very good luck this year, JD. The hypo babies are so pretty.


----------



## diamondbp (May 1, 2013)

Incredible!


----------



## Moozillion (May 1, 2013)

AMAZING photos! ...and gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## immayo (May 1, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> You don't see this happen too often....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMAZING!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone' .... as you can imagine I'm pretty stoked!...
This brings the count up to 6 Hypo's .. for the year 2013....and were
only half way there ~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2013)

*Congrats! Fantastic and exciting!*


----------



## N2TORTS (May 2, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Congrats! Fantastic and exciting!*



Why thank ya Mr. Greg ..... exciting for sure  ....BTW nice to see your posts! 

JD~


----------



## immayo (May 3, 2013)

Any new pics of the babies hatched out??


----------



## Chinque (May 3, 2013)

Amazing pictures! It looks like the want to stay in the eggs!! *youll never make me leave! It's warm in here!*


----------



## contessa20 (May 7, 2013)

Wow! They are beautiful!!!!


----------

